# Summer ale.



## fongas brew (6/9/18)

Hello. Does anyone have a close recipe to cricketers arms summer ale. Not sure what malt they use.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/9/18)

Hey 


Ive had that on tap a few times and its pretty decent. 

I think that its simply 80% Ale malt with 20% wheat, likely mashed at 66c, its not overly dry and the cloudiness comes from the wheat. 

They use Amarillo and Galaxy late in the boil and dry hopped, which is a great combo. ~ 2g/L for the dry hop

From memory i think i try to make one. 

FWH Amarillo = 5ibu
@ 5mins Amarillo/Galaxy = 10ibu

Chilled down to 20c into the FV and fermented with Bry97.


----------

